# How to stop Micro Bubbles



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
I just cleaned out and restarted my 2 FX5's. All cleaned media. Now when I restarted the filters both are putting out micro bubbles. It's been 2 days and no sign of stopping. I've restarted the filters numerous times to flush any excess air as well as it's own normal purges. Is there anything I can do to stop it?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Are there any leaks? Also did you drain/refill the tank with tap water (contains a lot of oxygen)?


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*No leaks*

Hi
There are no leaks and yes emptied and filled with tap water on both. I'm recycling the the tank from scratch.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

This is gas coming from the tap water , usually takes 2-3 days to clear.
This time of year there is more gas in the water also. 
Cycle the tank a litlle longer and it should clear.
If it continues you may have a leak in your filters.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

double check all hose connections above the water line, the smallest air ingress can potentially cause this


----------

